# How to Automatically Mute TV Commercials



## jreinert

I subscribe to Comcast cable and I am looking for a device that will automatically mute my TV when commercials come on. I have heard of "Mute Magic," but it doesn't seem to be in production anymore.

Any ideas of a product that will do this?


Joe Reinert


----------



## onan38

This looks interesting: http://www.skipr.tv/


----------



## billsharpe

It does look interesting. But how much will it cost?

A Google search says this service was announced back in February 2015, suggesting that the cost would be a few dollars per month.The referenced link in message 2 says it's still in beta and there's no mention of cost there.


----------



## inkahauts

DVR and skip commercials is the best solution I have ever found.


----------



## Eva

I hate when an ad comes on and it's louder then a jet engine of a plane taking off.


----------

